# Sir Antony Beevor at CFC - 20 Nov 2018



## Retired AF Guy (12 Nov 2018)

For those who might be interested, Sir Anthony Beevor, best selling WW2 author will be at the Canadian Forces College, Toronto, on 20 Nov 2018 to talk about his new book on Operation Market Garden. Details below:



> Description
> 
> Join us on the evening of Tuesday 20 November when the prizewinning historian and internationally bestselling author of D-Day reconstructs the devastating airborne battle of Arnhem in this gripping new account.
> 
> ...



 Article Link

Edit title as requested
**Staff**


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 May 2020)

Start of a post:



> World War II: Operation Market Garden, or, The Allies’ “Botch on the Rhine”
> 
> Further to this post,
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

